# how long do you hang your pheasants?



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

the mercury hasn't risen above freezing here for over a week now, so I'm quite happy to leave a brace of pheasants hanging in the outhouse for maybe a couple more days before I clean them, just wondering how long you peeps in warmer climes typically leave your birds hanging?


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

I field dress them all - equivalent of breasting them. No hanging, no plucking, no mess.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

do you not lose that "richness" that comes with hanged birds though Aimless? personally I like them that "gamey" that I can feel the onset of gout just looking at them


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

You might want to look into the french method of cooking la becasse. Their method is to hang the birds for several days, entrails and all. Then of course use the entire bird. I must say, it is quite tasty.

Honestly, I get plenty of birds and don't care to mess with them. I really don't have time to eviscerate, hang, pluck, quarter, draw the blood, finish preparing and cook. It takes 30 seconds in the field to dress the birds and another 30 seconds at home to remove the legs. Then I draw the blood, prepare and cook. Plenty of gourmet recipes and a bottle of St Emilion help.

A side benefit since the birds are skinless. Fat deposits are easily removed and if the birds have been feeding on any thing toxic it much less likely to affect us or our guests.

However, if you have the time or take the time to hang, etc the birds are imparted with a unique flavor.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Aim - har- always dress my birds in the feild-no excuse latter I forgot there in the truck-if u do not eat them or someone else will-you show no respect 2 your dog or the game they found 4 U !Just my opinion-respect is more than a 4letter word


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Whole heartedly agree that not eating the birds, or finding some one who will, is disrespecting the life you just took. At least two of us are thinking the same thing.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/embed/lbwSGPtLUxw

The reason for hanging for a few days is the muscles have time to relax and also it gives time to enhance the taste and flavor of the meat. This is common in deer hunting also.﻿ The thing is the temp has to be right when you hang the animal. For a pheasant you would want the temp to be 50-55 degrees F.

Good _you tube _ video on dressing out a aged pheasant.

Bon Appetite.
RBD


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Aimless1 said:


> Whole heartedly agree that not eating the birds, or finding some one who will, is disrespecting the life you just took. At least two of us are thinking the same thing.


some friends once asked me for a salmon and I duly obliged them, only to find out that they'd let it go to waste and binned it,,,absolutely made my blood boil. Needless to say that they'll never get another.


----------

